# C2 Stage 2 Turbo Group Buy - CUSTOMER PICKS THE SAVINGS



## C2Motorsports (Nov 25, 2003)

We have been asked to consider a *GROUP BUY*on our Stage 2 Rabbit/Jetta/NB Turo Kits. C2 has never offered a GB and thought it would be a way to help 2.5l customers the opportunity to get into a Turbo.
As an added *BONUS* you get to decide the discount for the group buy. Please choose one of the polled options below:









*GB Rules*
1. Offered for Stage 2 Turbo Kit ('05-'08)
2. GB will run from 3.28.09 to 4.30.09
3. No other specials or discounts apply
4. Min of 10 participants
5. Full payment must be made by the close of the GB
6. Fixed Shipping Charge $100 (continental US)

Many are asking about the discount......and our official answer is "GET TEN AND SAVE A THOUSAND". With a commitment of 10 GB participants, the potential is to save *$1000 * off the price of a Stage 2 Turbo Kit. 
*Discount Structure*
*Retail: $4500
GB Price: $3500
SAVINGS $1000*




































If you have been wanting to Turbo your 2.5, and were waiting for a reason......wait no longer, here it is ! Remember C2Motorsports is the only company on the market to offer a kit for the 2.5l Inline-5. Don't miss out on your chance to get your car turbocharged with a C2 Stage 2 Turbo kit for HUGE savings












_Modified by C2Motorsports at 9:19 AM 4-1-2009_


----------



## dumbassmozart (Apr 19, 2007)

*Re: C2 Stage 2 Turbo Group Buy - CUSTOMER PICKS THE SAVINGS (C2Motorsports)*

I'm guessing that the discount would be dependent on how many people were in on the GB. Am I wrong?


----------



## Lower it!! (Aug 1, 2007)

*Re: C2 Stage 2 Turbo Group Buy - CUSTOMER PICKS THE SAVINGS (dumbassmozart)*

hmm. i've been talking about getting a turbo a lot lately.


----------



## stangg172006 (Jul 21, 2006)

i picked discount, my logic is to use up the OEM clutch. If it aint broke...


----------



## pawpawx4 (Mar 7, 2008)

cmon guys, i know times are tuff, but there has to be more of ya'll that want this


----------



## mk racer (Jun 28, 2007)

damn, if only i hadnt gotten into an accident, id be all over this


----------



## NoGamesRyan (Sep 29, 2008)

*Re: (mk racer)*

http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif bump for hopefully 50% off and this WILL be my next mod


----------



## pawpawx4 (Mar 7, 2008)

*Re: (NoGamesRyan)*

x2


----------



## jetiiknight (Feb 25, 2009)

*Re: (pawpawx4)*

damn this sounds good. lets get a big ass group together. haha


----------



## BlackRabbit2point5 (Sep 6, 2007)

posted links on some other forums to help you guys find some more to add to the group


----------



## darkstar869 (Jul 31, 2007)

*Re: C2 Stage 2 Turbo Group Buy - CUSTOMER PICKS THE SAVINGS (C2Motorsports)*

hey im in for a group buy.................send me a pm with more INfo
thanks 
chris http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## brian81 (Apr 19, 2007)

*Re: C2 Stage 2 Turbo Group Buy - CUSTOMER PICKS THE SAVINGS (C2Motorsports)*


_Quote, originally posted by *C2Motorsports* »_
*GB Rules*
1. Offered for Stage 2 Turbo Kit ('05-'08)


It isn't applicable to the '09 cars?


----------



## fresh_mintz (May 25, 2008)

so whats the price going to be?


----------



## Xyphyr (May 29, 2007)

*Re: C2 Stage 2 Turbo Group Buy - CUSTOMER PICKS THE SAVINGS (brian81)*


_Quote, originally posted by *brian81* »_
It isn't applicable to the '09 cars?









I would like to know this too...


----------



## mk5 r666 (Nov 23, 2008)

*Re: (RaBBiT MKV)*


_Quote, originally posted by *RaBBiT MKV* »_so whats the price going to be?

It is awfully tempting, but at the end of the day I will need a ballpark idea before saying yes or no.


----------



## panthersNHL7 (May 2, 2007)

yea im going to need a price range before making any final decisions


----------



## C2Motorsports (Nov 25, 2003)

*FV-QR*


_Quote, originally posted by *panthersNHL7* »_yea im going to need a price range before making any final decisions



Discount Structure updated on first page, opening thread.
C2


----------



## darkk (Jun 22, 2006)

*Re: C2 Stage 2 Turbo Group Buy - CUSTOMER PICKS THE SAVINGS (C2Motorsports)*

"Many are asking about the discount......and our official answer is "GET TEN AND SAVE A THOUSAND".
With a commitment of 10 GB participants, the potential is to save $1000 off the price of a Stage 2 Turbo Kit"
now that gentlemen, is what I call a good discount... http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## Lower it!! (Aug 1, 2007)

*Re: C2 Stage 2 Turbo Group Buy - CUSTOMER PICKS THE SAVINGS (darkk)*

That's awesome!
How would it work, pay in full and if 10 people buy get money back or something?


----------



## C2Motorsports (Nov 25, 2003)

*FV-QR*


_Quote, originally posted by *Lower it!!* »_That's awesome!
How would it work, pay in full and if 10 people buy get money back or something?


Commit
Deposit
Get 9 or more friends
GB Ends
Pay Balance
EVERYONE is Turbo'd


----------



## Lower it!! (Aug 1, 2007)

*FV-QR*

hmm looks like i may need to contact my bank.


----------



## pawpawx4 (Mar 7, 2008)

*Re: FV-QR (C2Motorsports)*

How much of a deposit do you need?


----------



## jetiiknight (Feb 25, 2009)

*Re: FV-QR (pawpawx4)*

lets get more than 10 people together on this. could it be 2000 off for 20 people??


----------



## darkk (Jun 22, 2006)

*Re: FV-QR (jetiiknight)*

at that rate,it would be free for 50 people. hahahahaha! nice try!


----------



## JonnyKuhns (May 10, 2003)

*Re: FV-QR (jetiiknight)*

Bump for C2 offering a *great* deal for 2.5 owners. This kit transforms the 2.5 into an extremely fun motor, don't miss out everyone!
Photo of the kit on my (previous) Rabbit:


----------



## pawpawx4 (Mar 7, 2008)

Time for a head count! Who's in? I'm sending a deposit as soon as they tell me how much to send.


----------



## kill new hope (Jan 3, 2009)

*Re: (pawpawx4)*


_Quote, originally posted by *pawpawx4* »_Time for a head count! Who's in? I'm sending a deposit as soon as they tell me how much to send. 

what is the deposit?


----------



## NoGamesRyan (Sep 29, 2008)

x2


----------



## pawpawx4 (Mar 7, 2008)

*Re: (NoGamesRyan)*

look a few posts up, commit, DEPOSIT, pay up at the end. C2, how much is the deposit?????????


----------



## Rabbitoid (Feb 18, 2009)

Aw $h!+. I'll never come up with $3500 in a month.







Do this again next year.


_Modified by Rabbitoid at 12:03 AM 4-1-2009_


----------



## NoGamesRyan (Sep 29, 2008)

if this was over a 2month period i could put a 1k deposit and pay off the rest =/ dont think its possible for me in 1 month


----------



## ~kInG~ (Jun 8, 2005)

*Re: (NoGamesRyan)*

Official group buy list
http://forums.vwvortex.com/zerothread?id=4323028


----------



## pawpawx4 (Mar 7, 2008)

Looks like this is fading away. It's a hellofa deal but if your like me, I need more time. C2????


----------



## C2Motorsports (Nov 25, 2003)

*FV-QR*


_Quote, originally posted by *pawpawx4* »_Looks like this is fading away. It's a hellofa deal but if your like me, I need more time. C2????


We have been getting a lot of feedback from the 2.5 crowd, requesting that we extend the Group Buy time line. We will be considering this, and posting the decision.

Chris
c2


----------



## davidl351 (Feb 8, 2009)

*Re: (pawpawx4)*


_Quote, originally posted by *pawpawx4* »_Looks like this is fading away. It's a hellofa deal but if your like me, I need more time. C2????

x2. The ECU upgrade not being available for '09s is my situation. Otherwise, I would have purchased the turbo already.


----------



## Xyphyr (May 29, 2007)

*Re: (davidl351)*


_Quote, originally posted by *davidl351* »_
x2. The ECU upgrade not being available for '09s is my situation. Otherwise, I would have purchased the turbo already.

Werd... I like the power output of NA for the 09, but I cant imagine it turboed.


----------



## davidl351 (Feb 8, 2009)

*Re: (Xyphyr)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Xyphyr* »_
Werd... I like the power output of NA for the 09, but I cant imagine it turboed.









That's exactly what I'm looking forward to. http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## Xyphyr (May 29, 2007)

*Re: (davidl351)*


_Quote, originally posted by *davidl351* »_
That's exactly what I'm looking forward to. http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 

I love the sound of a turbo with a str8 pipe.


----------



## davidl351 (Feb 8, 2009)

*Re: (Xyphyr)*

C2 and NGP has a custom stg3 Rabbit, 3" all the way back. My friends said she rattles the bay and the waiting room next door
We <3 you, C2. Now hurry up and release the ECU upgrade!










_Modified by davidl351 at 2:55 PM 4-16-2009_


----------

